# Paslode T250A-F16 Finish Nailer, A Piece of Junk!!



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Abe, I don't own one of those nailers. But I kinda pay attention to tools, and I've never heard anyone else call Paslode junk. You got a bad one. It broke. Take it back and get another.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got two of them and only had one miss fire in a year and that was because it hit a knot.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Try a couple drops of pneumatic oil.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

paslode nailers are one of the few brands that most certainly DO NOT classify as junk. they are a go to brand for most pros

you may have a very rare lemon gun, but heres a better question. did you get the right type of nails for this gun, they make 16 gauge nailers that are both straight nailers and angled nailers. they need the specific nail for the gun other wise your going to have problems


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Try a couple drops of pneumatic oil.
> 
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


Does the oil go on the hammer?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

abefroman said:


> Does the oil go on the hammer?


Oil goes in air nozzle.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, it seems to be working OK now.

Maybe there is a breaking in process with these? Or should I still exchange it for a new one?


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> Abe, I don't own one of those nailers. But I kinda pay attention to tools, and I've never heard anyone else call Paslode junk. You got a bad one. It broke. Take it back and get another.


And if the second one does the same thing, or otherwise malfunctions in short order, _then_ you can call 'em "junk."

Jim


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

some guns do have a break in period, both my bosch 18 gauge nailers do, my porter cable 16 gauge and senco 15 gauge also. paslode usually doesnt


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The gun could have set on the shelf long enough for the oil to drain away or got sticky. It will probably be good to go now.


----------

